
Google expanding global infrastructure with new GCP regions and subsea cables - nealmueller
https://www.blog.google/topics/google-cloud/expanding-our-global-infrastructure-new-regions-and-subsea-cables/
======
jacksmith21006
Need to not tell the Russians where they are located.

[http://www.newsweek.com/russian-forces-could-cause-
catastrop...](http://www.newsweek.com/russian-forces-could-cause-catastrophe-
west-cutting-internet-cables-749047) Russian Ships Could Cause 'Catastrophe'
for West by Cutting ...

~~~
toomuchtodo
They’re not difficult to find with electric current detection and maps
indicating the general vicinity.

